# New CSM codex in 2011!



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok everyone, I've figured it out. By looking at all the numbers, I believe I have cracked the code. Just look at the release dates for the previous CSM codecies

2nd Ed Chaos: 1996
3rd Ed Chaos Space Marines: 1999
3.5 Ed Chaos Space Marines: 2002
4th Ed Chaos Space Marines: 2007

That's 3 years between 2nd and 3rd; another 3 between 3rd and 3.5 and 5 between 3.5 and 4th. Now if my calculations are correct that averages to 3.66666667, which of course rounds up to 4. We will use this as our x variable

Now by applying this data to a complex mathematical formula: 2007 + x = new CSM dex. We are left with 2011 as the year for the new CSM codex.

:biggrin: I'm so happy :biggrin:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Er.... GW is a flimsy as the Warp itself so probability wont help you. lol It will only help to give you hope that one day they make evil worth playing and that they fire gav thorpe for his abomination and defilement of all things Chaos.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's probably not going to happen. There isn't even any chatter that the CSM is in the que for this year or even next year for that matter. They have Grey Knights, Necrons, Tau, and Witch Hunters that are all the subject of heavy discussion, and then they are looking to Orcs & Goblins, Tomb Kings, and Ogre Kingdoms for Fantasy Battles if the rumors hold true. 

Not to burst your bubble, but they are just not in the cards anytime soon.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

What he said. Besides, you know there are an assload of codices that need updates right? and that we're IN 2011? And they still have fantasy to work on?

No chance in hell.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Meeh, there are to many other armies (both Fantasy and 40k) which need an update before the CSM, so this is improbable.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know. If you couldn't tell by the method i used to arrive at my conclusion I wasn't serious

But way to crush my hopes guys


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Er.... GW is a flimsy as the Warp itself so probability wont help you. lol It will only help to give you hope that one day they make evil worth playing and that they fire gav thorpe for his abomination and defilement of all things Chaos.


Fire Gav Thorpe? Bit late for that me ol' mucker, he hasn't worked for GW for a while now.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Coincidence, you won't get one in 2011.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Even i dont see it coming out this year.
It be funny if it GW suprised us all and did release it, (which will never happen of course lol).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

it will be released next month and written by...JERVIS JOHNSON!!...*notices chaos players across the globe commiting mass suicide*


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure how reliable it is, but I have spoken with someone who claims to work as a writer for GW. He claimed that this year was to see DH/WH update, Necrons, Tau, and towards the end of the year a CSM update. Again I am skeptical about this, but it sounds like it might be lining up right...And this was before the announcement of the DH/WH update


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Fire Gav Thorpe? Bit late for that me ol' mucker, he hasn't worked for GW for a while now.


Oh. woops.  then ah....... Re-hire him and then fire him again dammit!!! :ireful2::angry: 

Lol :laugh:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Oh. woops.  then ah....... Re-hire him and then fire him again dammit!!! :ireful2::angry:


Agreed! k:

But unfortunately I don't think we will see a new CSM Codex this year, and I'm even sceptical about 2012...that would be funny as hell if they were to release it on the 21st of December :grin: Talk about world destruction and all that stuff. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So, what've we got?

Blood Angels Second Wave
Orcs and Goblins
Grey Knights
Warhammer Forge
Summer Campaign (rumoured Fantasy)
Summer Supplement (rumoured Flyers for 40K)
IA:11

Leaves plenty of time.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It's not going to happen. I've been waiting for a Necron codex for what has been practically a decade now. It wouldn't surprise me if Chaos suffers a similar fate.

If you need me, I'll be building a cryostasis bed so I can live to see the new Necron codex release in 2096.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

So Iron Freak's given Dan Brown the idea for a new book, whilst Dies Irae has figured out what the Mayans predicted. That a CSM codex even 'worse' than the current one is released and in despair a CSM player who happens to wor with nuclear missiles triggers armageddon rather than try and use such a poor codex.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Sullen One said:


> So Iron Freak's given Dan Brown the idea for a new book, whilst Dies Irae has figured out what the Mayans predicted. That a CSM codex even 'worse' than the current one is released and in despair a CSM player who happens to wor with nuclear missiles triggers armageddon rather than try and use such a poor codex.


Sounds about right. Well at least that explains how it will happen :laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> If you need me, I'll be building a cryostasis bed so I can live to see the new Necron codex release in 2096.


only to realise you screwed up and its supposed to be 2960 and 2960 marine codexes have been released in this time.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

SILENCE!!! Much as love my CSM, all my others armies (bar SM) need a new book first


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Actually, from what i heard from a guy who claims to be connected to GW's design team while he was talking about development etc. First he said they always do, Imperium evil imperium evil and so on. So its not impossible to see a new chaos sometime after necrons which apparently have been in development and we should see them after GK. Secondly the more rumor sounding information he said, was that chaos would be broken into 2 codexs in the future, one for the occult legions like Thousand sons etc. and there would be another codex for Black Legion style armies and renegade marines, also included this would be things like Iron Warriors who despite being interesting and having great lore, don't have enough options to make a whole army.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

wow has it really been 4 years since last codex...ah how time flies when you barely play anymore. At this point I really could use another codex to buying anything for my CMS's, since last edd I added one unit of plague marines, and a Rhino...nuff said.

Still I realistically believe the codex will be more around 2012. I honestly think someone will be left in the shitter, and become the new DE probably BT, or DA, and they will then ascend to the throne of most bitter gamers in 40k. (At least its not a Xeno this time).


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Iron_Freak220 said:


> Ok everyone, I've figured it out. By looking at all the numbers, I believe I have cracked the code. Just look at the release dates for the previous CSM codecies
> 
> 2nd Ed Chaos: 1996
> 3rd Ed Chaos Space Marines: 1999
> ...


:laugh: If it makes you feel any better I knew you were joking. :grin:

But now to be completely serious...

did you see how many *666*_'s_ there were in your mathmatical calculations? You *must* be right!


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hahaha. So i actually had a dream last night about the new dex. Turns oblits will get a S6 AP4 assault 4 "phaser cannon". Cover art looked pretty cool too...god im starting to think i worry about a new dex a little too much

I do like the new dex signalling the apocalypse though and if it doesnt get any better thats probably whats gonna happen


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Currently codexes that are older than CSM and thus deserve to be released before them since the chaos codex works fine and people moan and complain about it too much:

Necrons
Witch Hunters (Daemonhunters not included since we know they are coming)
Black Templars
Tau
Eldar
Dark Angels

Quite a legnthy list there.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, the Tau still manage to hold their own in 5th edition, so I'm not too worried about them...Well, admittedly the Kroot and vespid frickin' suck a hard one, but it's manageable.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Really tho when has GW ever done codexs in the order they need doing or really needed doing regardless of order?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Currently codexes that are older than CSM and thus deserve to be released before them since the chaos codex works fine and people moan and complain about it too much:
> 
> Necrons
> Witch Hunters (Daemonhunters not included since we know they are coming)
> ...


Templars and Angels got the FAQ update, so I would immagine they get bumped down on the priority. Tau can still hold their own, so not that huge of a priority. Eldar kan kind-of-ish hold their own, but they struggle more than theTau. Witch Hunters I am not quite sure about. They are definately better off than the Chaos codex, however. 

I'm hoping for an early 2012 Chaos update, to be honest. Necrons, then CSM is what I'm hoping for. However, knowing that G.W. will hear the cry of the bad Tau players louder, they will probably do Tau before CSM again.


----------

